# GTA 4 Strange Graphic Issues



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys

Have been trying to solve this problem for a while, running Windows XP 32-bit, Intel E8500, P5Q Deluxe, Dominator DDR2-1066, Sapphire Radeon 4870 1 GB (100259-1GL)

Resolved a few issues with this game initially, black textures, damn controllers, now im having these red boxes with crosshairs in them appearing all over the screen randomly, flashing fairly crazy, really annoying.

At first I had green and red flashing crosshairs, the green replaced the smoke texture, resolved that issue by using the Display Driver only from the CD provided with my graphics card (version 8.8) though im using the latest Catalyst Control to be able to have manual fan control, this mostly eliminated all green flashing crosshairs, now im basically left with the red flashing crosshairs which are only really present during dusk and night time in the game, in bright daylight they are almost non existant
the red shows mostly from brake lights (redlight) and light from around fires (redlight), red street lights and some other textures as well, funny enough its red that shows with red lol

have reinstalled GTA 4 and all display drivers a number of times, tried many configurations within the game and the CCC with no luck, again though im using the older display driver as any newer or older driver creates the green crosshairs again

im speaking with rockstar however they are slow to responce, needed my dxdiag report lol

my card is not overheating either, 50C is the highest it reaches, usually 42-46C, have the fan control set to 40%-50% generally while playing games

the red doesnt look tooo bad in those pics but it gets pretty bad, as i said screen shots are hard to get when they flash so rapidly

here are some pictures:




























and this is the green textures for the fun of it, it was worse than the red though hard to get screen shots regardless










thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, and Merry Christmas
did you tried to download and install the patch for GTA IV? the game is buggy itself... so there must be a patch released for the game...


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

yes i have the latest patch from rockstar, it downloads automatically with social club when you launch, it inverted my controller to my preferred preference lol

though iv found a work around that helps hugely, its like night and day, someone on gtaforums gave me this link, download the file, extract it and follow the readme

still its something rockstar needs to sort out, get to work guys!

http://rs347.rapidshare.com/files/171498118/GTA4PC_Bloom_Adjustment.rar


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

This doesn't seem to be a bloom problem. More of a failed particle render from the GPU.

These ATI drivers have been developed for GT IV in fixing performance and graphical issues. Give these a try. https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/gamesite/8-12_xp32_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_72271.exe (8.12) Its good to un-install the old drivers before you install new ones.


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

yes I have done that over and over and without changing the visualsettings.dat file to elimate bloom I was not able to stop those crosshair boxes

any ATI display driver I used besides the ones on my CD created the green and red boxes, with the one on the CD only the red boxes are created

with bloom disabled they become so small they are basically non-existance

trust me, its gotta be a problem with GTA 4 since I do not see this problem in any other game

unless someone can point me to something that I havent tried and that totally elimates these crosshairs I doubt its my hardware and find it hilarious that by changing the GTA 4 data files it fixes the problem....


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you re-installed the game?


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

reinstalled twice, through the add/remove, removed manually any folders in c: drive, didnt delete any registry entries however though I don't think that would cause these issues?

besides that as I said with bloom off im able to play the game so much better than before, have the latest 8.12 display drivers and CCC installed now, I still see when the problem shows itself, as little (compared to before much smaller) white specs appear with certain smoke (as it would have been green before) and with certain other textures, mostly reds (would have been red before) but its playable now

still would like to fix the problem, still waiting for a response from rockstar with my dxdiag (if thats gonna help)

don't mind paying to beta test a game as long as they fix the issues with them fast! lol, however if it turns out something is wrong with my setup I will apologize to rockstar but with all the problems iv read with this game so far it seems like its their game unable to work properly with ATIs settings...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well i guess Rockstar will just have to add this to the long list of problems with GTA IV.

Also did you use a tool like drive cleaner. When un-installing drivers bits are left over and on some rare occasions when installing new drivers those files left over are not overridden and can cause problems.


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

I did not use a drive cleaner no, maybe ill give that shot, its a free software?

I am using the XG 8.12 drivers right now, seem to be good drivers, little higher FPS and gives an extra feature "geometry instancing", however im thinking to go back to the true ATI driver and will look into the cleaner at the same time

thanks

however with everything iv done, unless my hardware is faulty (which as I said no problems with anything else) then do you think its safe to conclude its a glitch with the game itself?

take care


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Driver Cleaner is not free, it's a trial, you can use Driver Sweeper instead
it's freeware, also use Revo Uninstaller to remove the games remaining like registry and left folders, you can download Revo uninstaller for free from www.download.com


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

Solved, problem was a defective card, tried with another video card, problem disappeared, returned the card for RMA, received back, no problems now what so ever, confirmed the previous card which was causing these issues was defective, is anyone else has these issues your card may be faulty


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the fix.


----------

